# Is it ok for a Russian tort to eat grass and clovers



## tortmommy (Jun 10, 2018)

Iv been letting Leo out a lot more and sometimes he will try to eat the grass and clovers. Is there a specific kind of grass he has to eat?


----------



## tortmommy (Jun 10, 2018)

I also have lots of dandelion leafs he loves to much on


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 10, 2018)

The grass won’t hurt him but it isn’t something they normally eat. Is it possible he’s picking up some grass while chomping down on the other plants? I assume the clover is growing in the same lawn.


----------



## tortmommy (Jun 10, 2018)

It is possible it looks like it’s only when he’s near one of those plants and yes the clovers are in the same lawn


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 10, 2018)

Mainly they eat broad leaf plants and weeds, so the clover would be one of those food types. My Russian tortoises will eat grass if it's very young shoots, but don't eat the older, established grasses. If they do eat it, it's not a cause for concern.


----------

